# Rekordzander 31,66 Pfd!



## Anglerboard-Team (16. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies,
soeben erhielten wir vom Fachversand Stollenwerk folgende Meldung:
---------------------------------------------------------
STOLLENWERK HITPARADE
REKORDZANDER* 31,66 PFUND*
WER BIETET MEHR ?





Unsere Fisch-Hitparade gerät aus allen Fugen. Jan Stiller steht nun auf Platz NUMMER 1! Er fing nach eigenen Angaben einen Monsterzander von 31,66 Pfund. Er bat uns darum, das Gewässer seines Fangs nicht zu nennen, da hier regelmäßig Zander in unglaublicher Größe gefangen werden. Dieser Bitte kommen wir natürlich nach. 
Weitere Angaben zu diesem Monsterzander finden Sie nachfolgend.
Daten Rekordzander:
Länge:  114 cm
Gewicht: 31 Pf. 330g
Weitere Infos gibt es in unserer Hitparade – hier.

Zum kommentieren gehts hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82849


----------

